
Britain just decriminalised online game piracy - lelf
http://www.vg247.com/2014/07/22/britain-just-decriminalised-online-game-piracy/
======
SixSigma
> Figures recently published by Ofcom said that nearly a quarter of all UK
> downlaods [sic] were of pirated content.

Also from that Ofcom report :

> The research also showed that those who pirate content were likely to spend
> more money on legal downloads. Over a three month period piraters spent £26
> compared to £16 from those who refrained from infringing copyright.

> 1.5 billion downloads of media that infringes copyright

So if that's nearly a quarter then over 4.5 billion downloads per year of
media are copyright free or paid for in the UK with an online population of
over 50 million - 90 such downloads per person per year - one free/paid for
d/l every 4 days and 1 "illegal" d/l every 12 days.

Also consider that people download far more "illegal" files than they actually
end up using.

